# Free Lessons!



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

If anyone is interested, I give free lessons on how to make season specific sceneries from flat surfaces to mountains, to tunnels, to bridges to w.e your hearts desire along with teach how to scratch build in all scales @ my home, all you need is to bring your own materials as far as foam and plaster wrap goes, I supply the time, the paint and the tools! Inbox me for details

Sorry if I'm posting everywhere, just unsure of where the posts go since it looks like tey could go in a few diff forums based on content..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you want to be compensated for your time?


Do you want money?

Edit,
I guess not you did say free.

I would say this is the proper spot to post.
Nice of you to do that.:thumbsup:

The mods might frown upon posting this twice though.
If they do they will let you know and fix it.


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

big ed said:


> Do you want to be compensated for your time?
> 
> 
> Do you want money?
> ...


I do get paid for doing custom work for ppl all the time or to come out to their house and do work, but in This occasion its. Yu coming to me and I am just being generous because I like teaching ppl and love the look on their face when you see things come to life...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is still nice of you to take the time to do it.:thumbsup:

You ought to make a HO train tip box up.
I am sure some will tip you for your services.


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

big ed said:


> That is still nice of you to take the time to do it.:thumbsup:
> 
> You ought to make a HO train tip box up.
> I am sure some will tip you for your services.


Lol sounds like a good idea!


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I understand that you are trying to be helpful, but isn't half the fun of this obsession (can't call it a hobby if it wakes you up at 3 a.m.) learning as you go, screwing up and then finally having the satisfaction of getting it right? Maybe I'm just a glutton for punishment  

By the way... how do you keep the extra humidity from the water from effecting your scenery and track? I have heard of a lot of people who have had trouble with the added humidity corroding their track over time and even rotting/molding scenery items.


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

N scale catastrophe said:


> I understand that you are trying to be helpful, but isn't half the fun of this obsession (can't call it a hobby if it wakes you up at 3 a.m.) learning as you go, screwing up and then finally having the satisfaction of getting it right? Maybe I'm just a glutton for punishment
> 
> By the way... how do you keep the extra humidity from the water from effecting your scenery and track? I have heard of a lot of people who have had trouble with the added humidity corroding their track over time and even rotting/molding scenery items.


Sme ppl don't want to go thru the pain and anguish I've throwing money away when they messed up a set of track or used scenery supplies and didn't like the outcome... To each his own I guess, and there are a number of things that keep mold from growing... Salt, or even going to your neighborhood pet store and purchasing a special chemical that keeps water from going bad for long periods of time if it is untouched, which is not the case for mine which works at least once a week, not to mention every month I drain the water just because and out new one in, very easy process... I had it all thought out before actually doing it on my layout... The whole water scene is like a layout in itself lol..

As for the track the water never touches the track, and I have overflow channels made up along side the track in areas where the river flows that are covered by shrubbery so you don't see is but also acts as a barrier, incise the river decides to overflow for w.e reason the water will go in the channels and flow right back into river if it were ever to happen so rust is def not an issue...


----------

